# جولة منزلية داخل فيلا رجل ثرى عربى



## diable_blue (22 فبراير 2009)

جولة منزلية داخل فيلا رجل ثرى عربى


































*

تصميمات خيالية لغرف النوم المودرن .. اضغط هنا للمشاهدة

*
​


----------



## المهندسة ساهرة (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الصور الروعة


----------



## diable_blue (3 مارس 2009)

*تحياتى لكم على المرر الكريم*


----------



## AutoHakeem (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذة الصور الجميلة


----------



## saad_aljuboury (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الوسام الماسى (11 مارس 2009)

صراحة صور تجنن ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## diable_blue (19 مارس 2009)

تحياتى لكم ياقمرات ... يارب الموضوع يكون عجبكم


----------



## diable_blue (25 مارس 2009)

تحياتى لكم حبايبى يااااااااااااارب تعجبكم


----------



## diable_blue (4 أبريل 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## Alnazeer (4 أبريل 2009)

صور جميلة .. لك التحية.. شكرا


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (4 أبريل 2009)

very pretty i wish you a good luck nowadays and after that

thank you very much sir


----------



## diable_blue (13 مايو 2009)

تحياتى لكم يارب يكون عجبكم


----------



## Alinajeeb (13 مايو 2009)

جميل مره

الله يعطيه خيره ويكفيه شره 


آمين


----------



## أبو مهند أحمد (13 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا باالله ، تصميمات رائعة تتسم بالرقة والذوق ، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ishak_mafia (13 مايو 2009)

merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci


----------



## ابراهيم الثلايا (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذة الصور الرائعة


----------



## م.كوم (14 مايو 2009)

جميل ويعطيك العافيه...............


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 مايو 2009)

حياكم الله على الفائدة الكبيرة


----------



## med89 (14 مايو 2009)

فيلا مرعبة .......بارك الله فيك اخي...


----------



## diable_blue (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم حبايبى يارب يكون عجبكم


----------



## بنت الختيار (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
رائعه جدا


----------



## kingbaby (24 مايو 2009)

مرسي كتير بصراحه اكثر من رائعه


----------



## diable_blue (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم حبايبى يارب يكون عجبكم


----------



## taleb essia (6 يونيو 2009)

thanks too much for the nice pictuers


----------



## taleb essia (6 يونيو 2009)

thanks too much for the nice pictures


----------



## diable_blue (16 يونيو 2009)

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## diable_blue (9 يوليو 2009)

تحياتى لكم حبايبى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## red0door (9 يوليو 2009)

ديكور جميل ومتناسق 
تسلم على الصور


----------



## diable_blue (14 يوليو 2009)

يسلووو حبايبى

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## هواري بومدين (22 أغسطس 2009)

سلام .................نرجوا المزيد من الصور لهدا المنزل التحفة الرائع............شكرا وصلى على النبي


----------



## نادية (22 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم زيد وبارك 
يعطيكى الف عافية اختى الكريمة


----------



## towfig (11 سبتمبر 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## المهندس قسام (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلآ منزل جميل
ورائع جدآ ...


أشكرك على هذه الصور الرائعة ...


----------



## sima (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بيت جدا جميل وانيق
ششششششششكرا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جمييييييل جدا ما شاء الله


----------



## amm88 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## ابن البلد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جميلة ومتناسقة
المعماري له ذوق ظاهر في الألوان


----------



## عراقية معمارية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس الزيادي (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## باسندوة (6 أبريل 2010)

تبغون الصراحه بيتنا افضل بكثير من هذا البيت وتعالوا شوفوا :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## has2006 (6 أبريل 2010)

نسأل الله ان يوفقه لينال نعيم الآخرة
ونحن كذلك انه هو الغني الحميد


----------



## ahmed_d (6 أبريل 2010)

جمييييييييييييييل ....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمة1 (6 أبريل 2010)

الصور جميلة شكرا لك


----------



## hermione (7 أبريل 2010)

صور جميله جدا 
شكرا لك


----------



## د.عبدالحليم عربيات (28 أغسطس 2010)

جميلة جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا , هل يوجد مخططات لهذة الفيلا ؟
اذا كانت موجودة ارجوا تزويدنا بها وشكرا.


----------



## رائد2 (29 أغسطس 2010)

صور جميلة جدا و-----بالعافية على صاحبه


----------



## بنت معمار (29 أغسطس 2010)

جميل


----------



## civil devel (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررة يسلمووووووووو


----------



## مهند هلال (30 أغسطس 2010)

الصراحه روعه


----------



## هاودين (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## kawkje (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*حركي*

اريد ملف 3ds
اذا ممكن:5:


----------



## malakmama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصور


----------



## م. مكسيم العواد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يا سلام على هيك بيت ... الله يرزقنا بواحد متلو 
شكراً على هذه الجولة الظريفة


----------



## ابراهيم احمد حداد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت على الصور الجميله >اللهم لاعيش الا عيش الاخره<


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (11 يناير 2011)

فيلا ماشاء الله روعة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م صلاح عيد (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hananfadi (12 يناير 2011)

الصور روعة


----------



## لبنى خوخا (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا هي الصور روعة


----------



## صالح السنيد (25 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على هذه الصور الروعة مع التحيه
*


----------

